# Turning My Anger Into Something Productive



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Today was a disaster! I'm so mad haha! I was out and about to get my female GBB tarantula but apparently it didn't turn out the way i wanted it to be.

I didn't wanna go home empty-handed so i got this 4" female Golden-knee tarantula (Grammostola pulchripes) instead. I named her Chaka Khan so that the name is somewhat related to this spider's other nickname Chaco.




























P.S.

Dear GBB, i will have you. Please know that. Yours truly your future owner and stalker.


----------

